# Market weathers



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We are new at 4H and we have no idea about anything. My boys raise boer goats and wanted to show some. From what I understand about our local show the kids can show breeders or market. They said the breeders we get to take home, but the market goats are sold. Now for my question. About how much do they sell for? They said that some will make the sale and some will not. They said the ones that don't make the sale can be sold for floor price. Our local show allows weathers from 55-120#. My boys are raising the goats to earn money for cars when they turn 16. I don't want to set them back by spending a ton on feed and then coming out negative at the show. They can feed normal and either sell them on craigslist or at the normal local sale and make a profit. 

They have both registered and non registered boers. It seems like a waste to weather a full blooded buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have to find out the sale price range at your 4h. It isn't the same everywhere.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, you'd have to find out, every county, and every state are different. Some sales, they don't bring much, and some they do. It may also depend on how many kids show in your county, and how many buyers & who those buyers are. 

IMO, if they don't sell real well in your county, then maybe the boys can just sell wethers, and save part of that $$, then they can show breeding animals in the breeding classes - depending on how the goats look, and if they are registered, & how they place in the shows, that could make them worth a little more $$


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

That is what I was thinking. 

The Ag extension lady said our show is the third largest in the state and gets about a half a million in sales. I don't know if that is third in a class or overall. 

I probably should call her and talk money.


----------

